# September Surprise



## flyfishingmike (Nov 26, 2010)

The first day of September and the fish really decided to turn on. 

Launched the Diablo in the San Marcos river, down river from Staples and away from the holiday crowd. I tied on a #8 Miss Prissy on the 3wt, and a bigger Pultz Popper on the 5wt. It was really amazing to watch the bass zip off the bank attack the fly. Many fish were located off the bank in three feet or so of water, and they would shoot up from the bottom and hurl themselves into the air in quest of a meal. Imagine their surprise when the bug bit back. 

It seemed like every rock or tree in the water was holding hungry fish. If it looked fishy . . . it was. Even the sunfish were feasting on the bass popper . . . and when I downsized to the three weight to catch sunfish . . . the big fish were eating it up. Go figure. 

Let's hope this is the beginning of some really great fall fishing. 

Let's go fishing.


----------



## Joe T (Dec 13, 2012)

that last fish is a fatty .nice


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Sweet, great pics, Congrats!


----------



## TexasRiverBum (Jun 29, 2012)

Nice feeshes! - Looks like you took an early lead in the tourney this year. It'll be interesting to see if some folks are waiting until Tuesday to submit their catches. 

BTW, change out your board sticker, that one is looking ratty! h:


----------

